# Puff Is Heading Out



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We head out again tomorrow morning for Puff's 2nd overnight away from home. The 1st was such a success, I'm sure this one will be too. Tho' - it almost seems too calm....no tire failure - no pinholes in roofs - no last minute clamour for Dealer service - - geesh, nothing to distract me!

We'll be drycamping at a Fairgrounds in Maine - the site of Obedience Trials #3 & #4. As Seeker did so well in his 1st 2 Trials (a 1st place ribbon in each - 2 weeks ago, also in Maine) we only need to do well at 1 of these for him to get his first American Obedience title. VERY exciting (and nervous-making) as THIS will (I hope) be acknowledgement that we have, in fact, met & exceeded the Novice level of training & performance as a team....and with flying colors (Blue - to be precise







)

We'll be pretty busy tonight - packing, grooming, etc. so I may not be around. Think really good thoughts Sat & Sun around 12:30 EST - that's when we'll be in the ring. Back Sunday night (maybe not back on here 'till Monday).

Happy Tails!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Have a great trip and best of luck (as if luck has anything to do with it!) in the show!

Mark


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow, trip #2,

still winterized at my house









Have fun, good luck!

kevin


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, Wolfie and KB!
And good luck to you too, Seeker!









We will be on pins and needles waiting for results.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Wolfwood: Have a successful trial and bring home lots of blue ribbons!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wolfwood,

Best wishes for a successful journey, and show.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm sure you'll do just fine, enjoy the trip and the show








.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great trip Wolfie
Hope seeker does very well at this show also
Have fun too and we'll see you when you get back
And be safe out there too

Don


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

How exciting Wolfie........ second trip







WOOHOOO!
*Best of luck to you & Seeker in the ring!*








Safe travels.

Can't wait to hear all about it.
Tami


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Wolfie,

Have a safe trip and remember to have some fun!!!!!

The chat room will be quiet this weekend without you!!!









Best of luck,
Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Puff is sure getting some good camping time so far....enjoy!!!


----------

